# mac foundation samples



## lkvf99 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is there a place online where I can purchase mac foundation samples. I would like to try different finishes and colors to see which one I like best. Right now I wear SFF NC50 but it seems to run a little light. I am also using the SF powder in NW45.  
shopallbeauty.com used to sell these but for some reason no one is monitoring the site and you can't make a purchase. let me know if you have any ideas.
Thanks


----------



## Civies (Jun 8, 2009)

You can actually get foundation samples from your counter/store. I asked my store and they said they do, however I'm not sure if it applies to the ones around you.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah you get them for free at a store or counter, however, some are not as generous as others but if you buy something, I'm sure you'll get what you're looking for.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, go to your MAC counter to try the foundations, the MA can narrow down what kinds of foundations would be best for you and you can try out 2-3 formulas in your shade and pick which one you like!


----------



## krista1988 (May 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how you are supposed to buy foundation for a makeup kit? I  am just starting out and am self taught, and I am wondering how you would buy foundations for everyone else's skin color when a liquid foundation runs out in 6 months. I feel stupid for asking, but before I spend $500 on buying every mac foundation, I would like to know if I am supposed to be buying smaller amount somewhere, or what..or if there is a way to keep it fresh?
	thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2011)

krista1988 said:


> thanks!


	well perhaps you could not buy mac ones? i know that revlon have a really good selection of shades and are much cheaper. either that or buy some key mac shades and then maybe a white and a darker shade so that you can mis and custom blend?


----------

